# Interesting game....



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 10, 2007)

My son recently found this game and it's addictive, free and at times funny.

http://www.funny-games.biz/flightofthehamsters.html

If you enjoy it then post your best score!


----------



## steve case (Feb 11, 2007)

Your son probably already knows about this one, but maybe you don't:

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 11, 2007)

I've seen variations on that before (the hamster game included) - the difference with this game is you can 'glide' and also get some boosts along the way.......both are fun though.


----------



## steve case (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, the Hamsters reminided me of the Penguin Game, and since I found the Penguin game with the key words "Penguin Game" and hit I'm feeling lucky on Google, I tried "Shark Game" and found this:


http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=typershark


It's an improve your typing game.  I'm a good typist YN2 in Uncle Sams Navy in 4½ years of service.  (-:  and  I scored bonus points on my first and only run through.  Ahem, no applause, just throw money!

So, finding games on Google is fun & easy and what's the best free game out there?


----------



## Derpeder (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 130 in one jump.


----------



## Derpeder (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay I beat my own.  I got 162 on a single jump and 531 total.

Is that good?


----------



## Derpeder (Feb 12, 2007)

You've got me addicted........







That has got to be pretty close to the high score?!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice total.  I managed 408 feet in a single jump but my best total is 758 feet.  Addictive isn't it?  Have you been to outer space (and beyond) yet?


----------



## chicagodiceman (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks Andrew*

Just like to thank you for directing us to this extremely addictive game.  Productivity is shot but:


----------



## Norie (Feb 13, 2007)

I didn't manage anything on the hamster game.

But I hit one of those pesky penguins a good 400 yards.


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 13, 2007)

As far as looking for other addictive games goes, you can't go wrong with anything at Popcap.

Also:

Pretty much anything on this page
http://ferryhalim.com/orisinal/

And this is somewhat interesting. Try to recreate the contraptions others made to get the ball to the target. You can also create your own puzzles for others to solve.
http://kids.discovery.com/games/whizzball/whizzball.html


----------



## chicagodiceman (Feb 13, 2007)

That's okay Norie, thanks to this thread, I now know I can type really really fast to avoid being eaten by sharks.


----------

